# Freeware für relative Playlisten?



## josDesign (16. Februar 2004)

Hallo erstmal wieder!

Ich ibn auf der Suche nach einem Toll mit dem Ich realtive Playlisten erstellen kann.

Mein Cousin hat eine Band und schon eine Menge Lieder aufgenommen.

Nun möchte er eine DVD machen mit seinen MP3s. Jedoch möchte er die Playlists nicht einzeln schreiben mit Editor, sondern das soll ein Programm erledigen.

Von diesen Programmen gibt es viel, ich weis - aber es gibt sicherlich auch welche die relative Playlisten erstellen können, oder?

Wenn jemand nicht versteht wie ich das meine:

../2003/guitarsessions/track1.mp3

usw.
usw.


Mit bestem Dank im Vorraus...

Danke

lg jos


----------



## Joe Como (20. Februar 2004)

Hi, Du kannst mit Winamp playlists erstellen und ggf. dann editieren

gruesse
jc


----------



## josDesign (22. Februar 2004)

Ja das ist möglich, aber gibt es nicht bessere?

Aber mir ist gerade eingefallen das ich die Playlisten mit Dreamweaver bearbeiten könnte, denn der unterstützt das Suchen/Ersetzen...


Probier ich mal!


----------

